# 8th Semi-Annual Unofficial shark Tourney & Campout May 4th



## Clay-Doh

This went great the last 7 times, and everybody who's went had a lot of fun! We still have good stories to tell about it! (and maybe a few lies...) Lets do the same again!! :thumbsup:

That is a full moon weekend, so it will be great out.


RULES:

*Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday May 4th. Measure-In deadline is Sunday 1 pm May 6th. *
In event small craft advisory is in effect in inland waters also, tourney will be canceled and refunds made.

Measuring will be conducted at Fort Mcree.

$80 entry fee per Boat (Team) due by Thursday May 3rd before the tournament. If you are camping and surf fishing instead of boat, ect, "Team" is limited to 4 people per entry fee, and list there names.


One winner, winner take all. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligable. 


Cookout saturday afternoon as long as someone has a shark to bring in with some fried shark nuggets. $80 of the total entry fees will be used for fry oil, propane, breading, and condiments.

For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark, or you can donate it to the cookout! Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits ect., and keep in mind that you need a federal HMS boat permit to fish for sharks out of state waters. Cost is around $10 I think, and can be purchased online. You can bring in one shark per day. 

If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligable shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THE MEAT! Since we are measuring length, and not weight, it would be best to gut it, and stuff bags of ice inside.


There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, ect. So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark. 

This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and fryin up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than anything else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth. 

$80 entry can be mailed to: 

Clay Palmgren 
1333 College Parkway #110 
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563 

Or shoot me a PM if you would like to make other arrangements, meet up or swing this way, I live in Gulf Breeze. After you enter, please post a post on here to that simply says "ENTERED" so we can all get exited as the prize money grows! 

There will be some people camping on Fort Mcree, and I will be bringing some firewood to keep a homebase fire going. I will also be taking a couple boatless anglers to McRee who will be surf fishing for the tournament.

IF YOU HAVE ROOM FOR 1 OR MORE TO TRANSPORT TO FORT MCREE TO SURF FISH OR CAMP SO THEY CAN BE PART OF THIS TOO, PLEASE SAY SO!!! Boatless anglers, speak up if yer goin out to MCree! 

For the tournament, the official VHF channel will be 68. 

I am really hoping someone else can try to win this thing. Team Chunky Love has, after all, won 4 out of 7. Just sayin


----------



## whome

Sticky'd it to the top for you


----------



## Hot Reels

maybe I will be in town for this one. In fact I might have to just request some off time.

Sky


----------



## Clay-Doh

Thanx Captain.

sky, if you are you know your spot back on the boat is there for you!


----------



## oldflathead

Hi Clay,
I had a great time at the last event. I will be there and bring some firewood. I can also haul a few campers and their gear over.
It was a ball & that is from a physically challenged Olde Pharte who will be 3/4's of a century old next year.
Tom


----------



## Clay-Doh

Awesome Tom! Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## Konq

Fort Mcree is the same as Johnson's beach correct?:confused1:


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Our team will make its first appearence! Clay is a pers. check ok to mail? We spent last night trying to think of a team name, but had to many drinks and forgot what we were supposed to be thinking of! Will need some help shuttling some gear over. We will be surf fishing and camping out. 

TRP


----------



## Clay-Doh

Mcree is the oppisite side of the Pensacola Pass of Fort Pickens. Here's a google earth image with the best route in if your not familiar with the area.









You can see how narrow the area to get through on the south side coming from the east is around all those shallow areas and sandbars. Keep in mind too that entire area north of Mcree and south of "Robertsons Island is a no wake zone.

Rouge, I have room to transport gear over and back for you guys. And personal check is fine!


----------



## Bikini Bottom

Sounds fun, so what do you win if you have the longest shark?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Clay-Doh said:


> $80 entry fee per Boat (Team) due by Thursday May 3rd before the tournament. If you are camping and surf fishing instead of boat, ect, "Team" is limited to 4 people per entry fee, and list there names.
> 
> 
> One winner, winner take all. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligable.
> 
> 
> Cookout saturday afternoon as long as someone has a shark to bring in with some fried shark nuggets. $80 of the total entry fees will be used for fry oil, propane, breading, and condiments.


All the entry fees minus one to cover the cost of the cook-up! Not a lot of money involved, but bragging rights, and a great time!


----------



## SaltAddict

Clay, I hope I can take that weekend off. I've been wanting to take part in this. I will let you know as the date gets closer.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Cool Ian, keep me posted, hope you can make it!

You know the best way to get sharks around, go spearfishing! We go out Fri night anchor up and shark fish all night, then hit a new spot sat morning and get a chum slick going, cut some chunk bait, then roll over the side and dive the spot and shoot some fish. Usually does the trick to bring some sharks in


----------



## Clay-Doh

Less than a month and a half away!


----------



## BananaTom




----------



## Bikini Bottom

Looks fun, I need to send you our money, do I also include the names of the people fishing?


----------



## Clay-Doh

If you know who is going to be fishing with you it helps, so if they post they're getting in the tournament, everyone knows it's not an additional team, but that they are part of yours.

No need to send it now, we're still a little over a month away. In fact, instead of sending it, why not come to free oysters at Gilligans Tiki Bar by the pool behind the Hampton Inn on P-cola Beach one Wednesday evening? My girlfriend and I are there every week, and alot of other forum members. Banana Tom, Jjams, Oceanjager, Aqua Huntress Bimini Twist, DvrDwn, Fishin Lane,are the usual suspects, and lot's of others. Would be great to meet you!


----------



## PorknBeans

cant wait!! getting my team together now!


----------



## Bikini Bottom

So we were fishing offshore today, and had quite a few sharks on that were literally cutting through the wire leaders, we were using big huge fillet baits just sitting on the bottom while we fished. We need to buy some heavier wire/cable. If it was the first of May we would have hauled this one back with us.

Clay-Doh, we will meet us with you guys one Wednesday oyster and Mich Ultra sounds delicious.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Clay, 

Dropped the check in the mailbox this am. 

Team AssTastic:
Theroguepirate
Dvldocz
******
Konq
Smashley (Lady Angler)


----------



## Coastal Cowboy

Is it possible to be a spectator boat, and pitch in a couple bucks for the food?


----------



## amarcafina

I may get " Team Reel Mobile " in gear and make this one Clay. I have minor surgery on May 1st but won't let that hold us back !


----------



## PorknBeans

only a couple weeks away!!


----------



## aquatic argobull

Wow, Pork n beans, looks like y'all had fun! I'm looking forward to it! haha


----------



## SquidBrand

TheRoguePirate said:


> Clay,
> 
> Dropped the check in the mailbox this am.
> 
> Team AssTastic:
> Theroguepirate
> Dvldocz
> ******
> Konq
> Smashley (Lady Angler)


AssTastick...Couldnt go with a pets name...lmao...haha...nice!


----------



## amarcafina

Checked Reef cast and looks like a good sea forecast , if it holds up . 
Nice all weekend 
:thumbup:


----------



## damdusta

How many people are signed up so far?


----------



## BananaTom

Coastal Cowboy said:


> Is it possible to be a spectator boat, and pitch in a couple bucks for the food?


*There will be many people camping at Fort McRea, that are not sharkers. So, if you want to just come and hang out, many do.*

*We have several conflicts that weekend, and my wife says we are going camping at the Shark Tournement.*

*I say "Yes Ma'am!!*


----------



## TheRoguePirate

What time are the shuttle bunnies starting to run for gear? since Team AssTastic is land based we got a lot of it


----------



## Mhesser

Clay, our team is bricking gulf breeze elementary school. We were wondering if its cool to swing money by your address or how can we get up with you? 8502329608 Mike


----------



## H2OMARK

Gonna be a great weekend for camping!!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-moon-weekend-tides-rise-planet.html?ITO=1490


----------



## oldflathead

*Who needs a ride?*

Blessed are the boatless for they have $$ to tithe. 

If anyone wants a ride out to Ft McRee on Saturday morning, give me a call or PM. We will be leaving our dock on Bayou Chico about 0630 on the Chico Limo. We are taking seats out so we have more room for bags of trash.

After the meeting with the Ranger, 0800 -1000, and after we take some trash picker uppers to their assigned area, we can come over to Sherman Cove and pick up some folks and their camping gear. Lemme know.
Tom 572 1225 or PM


----------



## Clay-Doh

All Righty Then!!! Almost here, 2 more days.

Sorry for my lack of response on here. After being sick for almost a month straight, these last three weeks have been crazy busy. But to hell with all that, we got a shark tourney and party to be concerned with!

Weather looks great, and sea forecast is 1-2 all weekend! Love it.

Coastal, no need to pitch in a few dollars, this is a get together and all are invited, for the shark cook-up too, which the supplies (fryer oil, breading, condiments, etc,) are covered by one of the entry fees. 

Each year it as a small number of teams competing in the tourney, but the whole beach gets filled up with campers for this event. So definitely come out and meet some people, and eat some shark!

Rouge, got your text last night, will give you a call today. MHessr, will give you a call too. The address to send checks to is just one of my business mailing addresses. I'll try to get your way where you said you would be. 

Also, If anyone wants too and it's more convenient, by friday anyone can drop check OR cash off at my store, "The Goldmine" 3503 N. Palafox Suite A right at the NW corner of Fairfield, across from Jone's Flooring. It's in between a hair place and a cellular store. Justin or my son Mike will be in the store. Just leave a note for me with your name (forum name too), team name, and who's on your team. If it's cash, just have them write you a receipt.

If anyone needs my phone number just PM me and I'll send it to you. Just don't like posting it on a worldwide public forum. 

Looks like we have 7 teams for sure in as of right now. After one entry for the cook up, thats 1 out of 7 chance to win $480. Plus of course, braggin rights!

Gonna be great!

By the way...you know you guys can trash talk? Been surprisingly little trash talk this tourney. I have refrained, cuz after Team Chunky Love winning 4 out of 7, that's not trash talking, that's bragging, and just not very sportsman like.

NOT!!!!! Chunky Love plans on going 5 for 8! :singing::singing: And I'm a Yankee transplant moved here 7 years ago that don't even know how to fish, and you guys been doin this all your lives! Hope you other guys bring your A-Game!:thumbup::thumbup: 

2 days till the fun starts!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Someone asked on the other fishing forum this is posted on about a camping list, what to bring. here's the basics that I bring, I like to keep it simple. Some people like to set up a mini Sandals Resort there!:thumbup:

Here's copy and paste from what I posted.

If your pitching a tent? Sleeping bag (or a few old blankets or comforters that you don't mind getting sandy and smelling like a campfire).

Additional items, flashlight and/or LED headlamp. Coleman lantern ( I like my old fashioned gas one) is a nice extra. Small fold-up table is a plus. Roll of contractor trash bags. One for your trash, and also just in case it rains (if your in a tent) you can throw your duffle bag of cloths or what not in one to keep stuff dry. Fold up chair to sit in. Towel.

Also, whatever toiletries you need for sleeping overnight. If you where contacts, lens fluid and small mirror. The rest of the Island would appreciate if toothpaste and deodorant where included...ha ha.

I'm sure others will have a shovel, but it's nice to have your own little fold up one (less than $10 bucks at wally world) for goin to dig a hole to do yer business if need be. Add toilet paper to the list too!

Besides shorts and tanktops and flip flops, bring hooded sweatshirt, warm pants, and shoes or boots. Evenings can get chilly. And a rain poncho and/or umbrella too just in case!

Other than that, basically same stuff you take when you go out all day on your boat. Sunscreen, hat, sunglasses, coolers and ice.

Food related: can-opener, paper plates and/or paper bowls, cup (with lid will keep sand out) plastic silverware, and paper towel.

There will be plenty of fires going, I like to keep things simple, easy, and fast. I get a lot of canned food, soups, chili, dinty moore beef stew etc, and just open it half way and set it by the fire so it heats up, then open it and eat it out of the can with a plastic spoon. No muss, no preperation, almost no trash. Just toss the can and spoon in your trash bag with your done. It's a pain pullin out loaf of bread, cheese, meat, mayo, mustard, makin sandwiches, or all the fixins for hamburgers or dogs, cleanin it all up, putting all the items back away in the cooler, plus hoping the meat juice don't leak into your ice, or melted ice don't leak into your meat and cheese package. Also a whole lot of cooler space is wasted. 

Add to that things like bags of fruit and nut trail mix, jerky, granola bars, canned fruit, (nothing better on a hot day then opening a can of Dole pineapple slices (in natural juice, not syrup) and you got dense protein and carb packed nutrition instead of empty calories and heartburn (with a bunch of chips and twinkies) for the weekend without needing cooler space for it.

I will sometimes bring some vacum packed steaks already frozen in the cooler. Nothin else needed but some grill tongs, a paper plate, and salt, and don't have to worry about putting it back away. Basically, anything that you can pullout, simply prepare, and not have to repack all teh items needed to make it (like sandwiches). Plus, if there's a little wind, making stuff like sandwiches is a pain.

And don't forget plenty of water besides whatever else your drinking, juice pouches, gatoraid, soda, beer, liquor. And if your like me and need your coffe in the morning, I get a couple of them starbucks canned iced coffees that work for me instead of foolin with makin coffe on the beach.

Think I covered the important stuff! And if you forget something, there will be plenty of people there to lend you what you need, it's a group effort.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Team AssTastic will be land based fishing. So with more fish capable to be measured in, we will have no problem taking the trophy for this tournament. there is no way were gonna let some yankee take it! and judges prepaired to be woken up all night long to measure our fish!
Clay, no worries, sorry to text so late last night but didnt get your messege till after a late fishing trip after work. then my phone fell off my truck bed (right where i left it like a DA) and had to run back on base at 10pm looking for it in the parking lot. luckily i found it! if i would have waited until to today to send i would have totally forgot to do it today!


----------



## amarcafina

Sent the check in yesterday for Team Reel Mobile on the Pelicans Perch.


----------



## Bikini Bottom

Well it sounded great for us, we were hoping to fish for some sharks this weekend and camp BUT last Sunday while driving back in through the pass almost at the entrance into fort mcree area we ran over an invisible large long piling or tree with out boat, OUCH, our running gear is all shot. Now just waiting our estimate to fix it and insurance issues. It was a sad day, I love my boat more than most people, lol!! Have fun, maybe next year!


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Sorry to hear that bikini! that really sucks! wish you all the best with that situation.

TRP


----------



## SaltAddict

I almost hit that thing. I was wot and thought it was a couple dolphins. I realized they weren't going down at the last second. Nothing like cutting the wheel at wot!

Sorry you hit it. I hope it doesn't cost you too much.


----------



## skubacat

I don't know that area and haven't been to that beach. I was wondering if there is a place to put in a kayak and be able to paddle over to where y'all are gonna be? We don't have a boat (just a couple kayaks), but thought it would be fun to come over and introduce ourselves and say hi.


----------



## SaltAddict

I think your best bet with a yak would be to launch at ft pickens and paddle across the pass.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Just got home bout an hour ago from grocery shoppin, fixin to be a party!

Skuba, unless your military and can launch from Sherman Cove on the base, like Ian said your best is launching from Foart Pickens and padding across.

I'll be pullin up friday hopefully round 5 and droppin gear off, then headin out and won;t be in till saturday afternoon to start on the cook-up.

I'll be on channel 68. see you guys out there!:thumbup:


----------



## amarcafina

The Pelicans Perch will be out Sat. from Perdido Pass , I'll be on 68 also, if anyone is over this way and needs assistance , hollar at me


----------



## Clay-Doh

OK! Today is the day! Here's the teams.

Aqua-Jagaer Bound Train
Stephanie (Aqua-Huntress) Leo (OceanJagaer) and Jimmy (JJamms)

Pork N Beans

Team Blockheads
Mike Hess and crew

Team Reel Mobile
Amreifina and crew

Team AssTastic
Rouge Pirate and crew

Team Chunky Love

And One More team, "Tuff Stuff"?
Someone dropped off an entry fee at my store, Bob and 3 others. Not sure who it is but sweet! 

And for all of those of you teams that entered and helped make this happen, I'm making another dish for tourney participants.... :whistling: Good stuff. Just don't drink the Kool-Aid!

I'll leave tape measure and huge bags with someone at Mcree since I won't be back in till Saturday afternoon. As long as a few people help measure the shark if you decide to release it, and snap some pictures, that's good enough. remember, must be legal eligible species, and fork measured, with tape measure straight (easier to do from the bottom laying the tape in the sand along sid the shark) instead of over the top following the curve of the shark, which adds a couple inches.

If it's being kept, the bags are huge and thick as visqueen. After gutting and bleeding the shark, can pack ice in it's cavity and in the bag with it if you want to use it for the cook up.

my number is (850) 777-1221. Text is better, since I'm scrambling, and listening to voice mails is a pain.

By this evening though you can get me on vhf channel 68, Team chunky Love.


----------



## Clayton_L

So if me, my wife, and possibly another couple drive down to Sherman Cove on Saturday, could someone give us and our camping gear a lift out there?


----------



## Haulin' Ash

Clayton_L said:


> So if me, my wife, and possibly another couple drive down to Sherman Cove on Saturday, could someone give us and our camping gear a lift out there?


 
Clayton, Get up with Tom V. (OldFlathead). Check out Post 32 on this thread.


----------



## Tuffstuff

*Shark Tournament*

This is Bob, we dropped off the entry fee with your son yesterday. Seemed like a nice young man. I own the boat "Tuff-Stuff" a 28' Grady White Sailfish I keep wet docked at Sherman Cove. We will be heading off shore early morning Saturday. Hope to have a good shark to measure in by Sunday lunch. Thanks for hosting the tournament, if anyone needs to contact me, I can be reached at 205.368.9924 and will also be monitoring ch 68.


----------



## oldflathead

*Yes*



Clayton_L said:


> So if me, my wife, and possibly another couple drive down to Sherman Cove on Saturday, could someone give us and our camping gear a lift out there?


 My wife and I will be available to ferry folks across after 1000.
Call 572 1225 or Chico Limo on VHF 16 or 68

Tom V


----------



## Clayton_L

Doesn't look like it's going to work out for us. The other couple cancelled and my wife isn't super excited about camping. Thanks for all the offers for help though.


----------



## Firedawg

Watch out for Team AssTastic!!!!!!


----------



## Hired Hand

Showed up at the fort around 3pm. Met lots of friends and had a few wobbly pops with all. Had a great time. What a wonderful afternoon. Thanks for geting it together Clay and I will see you all this fall.


----------



## Bikini Bottom

Any results?? Who got what?


----------



## Hired Hand

As far as I know, no sharks were caught.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

I would like to thank everyone for a great time. team Asstastic (yep our team) won!
we pulled 3 sharks, One male and one female bull and one juvie female tiger. all caught, measured and released healthy and by regulation. 
Land based shark fishing at its best! Ya'll are gonna need a bigger boat next fall to compete with one of the areas leading land based shark fishing team!
again thanks to everyone we met and did not see. will post pics and report after catching up on much needed sleep!


----------



## amarcafina

We caught 2 small ones and lost the biggun, but did get a 21# cobia, 3 kings , white snapper and a 35# jack cravelle trolling back in.


----------



## Hired Hand

congratulations on the win and fish caught.


----------



## Bigadam

I didnt participate in the fishing event, but was camped out close to where the party was happening. It was great to meet some of you and for inviting us over to the fire Saterday night. I had a good time with yall. :thumbup:


----------



## FishnLane

Great weekend. sharks were hiding from most. Azztastic and party: Contrats on the WIN> enjoyed meeting you and hearing the stories. Can't wait to see pics. Bigadam, what that you camping along side me?? enjoyed meeeting you and wife and friends. Thanks to all for the food, great cooks amongst this group. Glad I finally headed back Sunday when I did. WHo got caught up in that storm??? looked very nasty. Tired and fulfulled. til next time!!!


----------



## Bigadam

We were the ones camped out closer to the fort side in the blue Four Winns and Striper. If that was yall next us then it was great meeting you. It was great to meet everyone we did, especially Banana Bob. He introduced us to several people and made us feel at home with the group. Big thanks to Clay for letting us try that delicous meal he prepaired over by the fire. Man that stuff was good. :thumbsup:


----------



## dvldocz

Great weekend completed by a great win! Thanks to all for putting this event on. Looking forward to the next one. Team Asstastic will be awaiting the next challange. Great to meet all of the people that we met on Sunday. Maybe next time we will take a break from sharking and come hang out for a bit.:thumbup:


----------



## TheRoguePirate

77 Inch Bull
































(63 inch tiger)


----------



## dvldocz

Great times!!! A lot of first for TEAM ASSTASTIC!


----------



## BananaTom

Bigadam said:


> We were the ones camped out closer to the fort side in the blue Four Winns and Striper. It was great to meet everyone we did, especially Banana Bob. He introduced us to several people and made us feel at home with the group. Big thanks to Clay for letting us try that delicous meal he prepaired over by the fire. Man that stuff was good. :thumbsup:


*Nice meeting ya'll also Big Adam. See ya'll around again.*


----------



## BIGBADWOLF

*jimmyfingers*

*just let me know when your going so i can take care of your loose itemslove ya buddy , but love your items more.....:shifty:*


----------



## Bigadam

Clay, Adam here. Is there plans in the works for the shark tournament this May?


----------



## Tuffstuff

This is Bob, we really enjoyed last years tournament. We have a group of four, for this year. When, where, and how much will this year's "2013" entry be?
We are ready to start planning.

Thanks, Bob
Grady White 28'
Tuff-Stuff


----------



## Jrunner24

Its April 10th. Just over three weeks out. Whats the status on the event?


----------



## aquatic argobull

Not going to miss it this time!!!


----------



## beeritself

Is there a confirmed date?


----------



## Telum Pisces

Guys, this is an old thread. I am not sure where Clay has been hiding out recently.


----------



## beeritself

That's what I was trying to get at. Thanks.


----------



## Bigadam

I know this is last years thread, but I figured if there was going to be a new date for this year it would have been posted about already. Me and the crew were fired up and ready!


----------



## captgwalts

Hi Clay, Capt. Greg Walts of Team Anjin-San I plan on fishing your tourney. I need to get you some money. My boat is kept at Sherman Cove so I should be able to ferry some people over. Greg


----------



## Tuffstuff

So is this tournament on or cancelled for this yr? If on, I needs to may plans.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Tuffstuff said:


> So is this tournament on or cancelled for this yr? If on, I needs to may plans.


Since Clay has only posted one time since December, I would not be making any plans for this to go on.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

I spoke with Clay. I'm pretty sure we will get something going for this year. We are going to talk about it tonight at Gilligan's (Oysters).


----------



## Haulin' Ash

*Dates have been set.*

The Dates have been set. See new thread:

*Semi-Annual Unofficial shark Tourney & Campout May 24th,25th, & 26th*


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Sounds fun.


----------



## BIGBADWOLF

*Dowclay*

hey, hope to see u in august be comming through then i hope might need a favor [as usual] call u soon jimmyfingers:laughing: practice


----------



## devinsdad

Haulin' Ash said:


> The Dates have been set. See new thread:
> 
> *Semi-Annual Unofficial shark Tourney & Campout May 24th,25th, & 26th*


Bump...


----------

